# Hi guys



## crowe176 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not usually the type to announce myself like I'm kind of a big deal, but if there's a section for it, well....

Anyway, just found this site today after searching around for opinions on a setup I just bought. But, I'll give a little background on myself first.

I've been snowboarding for at least 20 years (depending on if you count a Snurfer, then probably 25 years). First board was a Burton Backhill. I live and grew up in West Michigan riding the Ski Bowl in Grand Haven (mulligans Holow) among other Michigan resorts. 

Mostly I stick to Crystal or Caberfae, but I never leave there as tired as I do after riding a few hours at the ski bowl. Something about the ropes and never unstrapping that wear you down much faster. That and the last few years, they've given us (me and friends that ride there) free reign over the place as far as jumps and rails and even offer an adult night during the week, which is nice, because the place gets loaded with kids during the weekend. It ends up working out really well and I've started boarding again with people I grew up riding with as kids at the same place.

Anyway, I've always considered myself a bit of a fast rider that loved nothing more than leaning it over and riding my boards like they're alpine boards. Idols are guys like Craig Kelly, Damien Sanders, and a local Ski Bowl guy that made it "big" (sponsored) at one time Matt "OX" Maloley. 

But, lately, with all the cool stuff being put in the parks and the ski bowl letting us do whatever we want, I've started spending more time in the terrain parks. I've been riding a Palmer Burn for the last few years, and its been one of the best boards I've ever owned, and I've owned a few different brands over the years. 

Well, this weekend, after searching the interweb, I decided I found a deal to hard to pass up. And with all the decent reviews I've seen, I figured the K2 WWW Rocker wouldn't be a bad choice for $200. I picked it up in a 155, and I was going to put my K2 Cinch bindings that I've been using the last 2 seasons on it, but today I decided that I wanted to get the full JIB/PARK experience and I'm picking up a set of the Sweaters from Modern tomorrow morning.

I'm going to ride this setup tomorrow night, and I'll let you all know (not that you give a shit) what my first experience on a park board is like.

Thanks guys..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I'd love to hear your story of riding a park board for the first time. Sounds interesting!


----------

